# Scandinavian Journey



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*2|* Sweden
The Art Institute in Stockholm.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*2|* Sweden
Skansen in Stockholm.


----------



## Dahlis (Aug 29, 2008)

Þróndeimr said:


> *2|* Sweden
> The Art Institute in Stockholm.



Its such a shame that this only was a temporary building.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

^^ true, it would have been a great landmark if it survived the time!


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*2|* Sweden
A few pics from Kungsparken in Malmø.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*2|* Sweden
Restaurant in the Kungsparken.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*2|* Sweden
View in the Kungsparken


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*3|* Southern Norway
View over Oslo from St. Hanshaugen.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*3|* Southern Norway
Karl Johan's Gate in Oslo.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*3|* Southern Norway
Stortinget building in Oslo.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*3|* Southern Norway
Oscarshall on Bygdøy from Frognerstranda.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*3|* Southern Norway
A 800 year old stave church at Norsk Folkemuseum on Bygdøy in Oslo.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*3|* Southern Norway
At Norsk Folkemuseum


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*3|* Southern Norway
View over Ringeriket.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*3|* Southern Norway
Hofsfoss near Hønefoss


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Another stunning set! These are absolutely gorgeous! Scandinavia is such a magical and beautiful place.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*3|* Southern Norway
Waterfall near Hønefoss


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*3|* Southern Norway
City of Hønefoss


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*3|* Southern Norway
City of Kongsberg


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*3|* Southern Norway
City of Skien


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*3|* Southern Norway
In Telemark


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*3|* Southern Norway
Tinnoset, Telemark


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*3|* Southern Norway
Heddalen Stavechurch


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*3|* Southern Norway
Road from Notodden, Heddal River to the right.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*3|* Southern Norway
The Telemark channel.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*3|* Southern Norway
Eidsfoss in the Telemark channel.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*3|* Southern Norway


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*3|* Southern Norway


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Cool stuff :happy:


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Wonderful indeed! Love it!


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*3|* Southern Norway
Tinnfossen waterfalls.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*3|* Southern Norway
Road to Dalen in Telemark.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*3|* Southern Norway
Dalen, Telemark.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*3|* Southern Norway
Dalen Hotel


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*3|* Southern Norway
Fagerstrand.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*3|* Southern Norway
Rukjanfossen waterfall.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*4|* Western Norway
On Folgefonna glacier.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*4|* Western Norway
Bondhusbreen (part of Folgefonna glacier).


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*4|* Western Norway
Låtefoss, on the road down to Odda.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*4|* Western Norway
On the way to Odda, between Låtefoss and Sandvinvatnet.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*4|* Western Norway
Sandvinvatnet and Buerbreen glacier behind (part of Folgefonna glacier).


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*4|* Western Norway
Buerbreen.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*4|* Western Norway
Buerbreen.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*4|* Western Norway
Odda from Eide.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*4|* Western Norway
Odda from Eideåsen.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*4|* Western Norway
Odda.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*4|* Western Norway
Sørfjorden (the fjord that ends in Odda).


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*4|* Western Norway
Sørfjorden


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*4|* Western Norway
Ringedalsfossen waterfalls (used to be known as Skjeggedalsfossen), at Ringedalsvatnet. 420m tall waterfall. Sadly, this waterfall was dammed up in 1906 and is dried out except 
during spring flood.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*4|* Western Norway
Ringedalsfossen


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*4|* Western Norway
Tyssestrengene waterfalls, at Ringedalsvatnet. Total drop on 646m, highest single drop on 312m. Sadly, this waterfall 
was dammed up in 1906 and is dried out except during spring flood.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*4|* Western Norway
Eidfjord


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

Really amazing. Both the nature ones and the ones from the cities. I especially like the one of Hønefoss.

Hope that there are more!


----------



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)

Incredible :bow:


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

I'm just loving all of these photochromes! Awesome! :happy:


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Impressive record of fjords and lakes kay:!


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

ØlandDK said:


> Hope that there are more!


This is just the beginning!  (as you know!)


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*4|* Western Norway
Road between Eidfjord and Vørinfossen. Eidfjordvatnet (lake) to the right. Today's road goes through a tunnel.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*4|* Western Norway
Vøringfossen


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*4|* Western Norway
Vøringfossen


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*4|* Western Norway
Town of Ulvik


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*4|* Western Norway
Local girl in Hardanger


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*4|* Western Norway
Town of Granvin


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*4|* Western Norway
Granvin river


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*4|* Western Norway
Near Granvin


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*4|* Western Norway
Somewhere between Granvin and Voss.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*4|* Western Norway
Skjervsfossen, between Granvin and Voss.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*4|* Western Norway
Railroad between Voss and Bergen.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*4|* Western Norway
Town of Voss


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*4|* Western Norway
The city of Bergen.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*4|* Western Norway
The city of Bergen.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*4|* Western Norway
The city of Bergen.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*4|* Western Norway
Bergen harbour.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*4|* Western Norway
Fish market in Bergen.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*4|* Western Norway
Fantoft Stave Church in Bergen (this church was burned down by arsons in 1992).


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*4|* Western Norway
Tvindefoss, 12km north of Voss


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*4|* Western Norway
Tvindefoss (also known as Trollfossen)


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*4|* Western Norway
Vinje Hotel, between Tvindefoss and Oppheimsvatnet.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*4|* Western Norway
Oppheimsvatnet, a lake.


----------

